# thoughts on NW 2016 and prep for 2017



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

After my prep for the NW this year I have learned a bit about myself and changed a few views on diet and weight loss.

It was the hardest prep I have ever done, I felt exhausted most of the time and was very ill for a couple of weeks, which I still don't know the true cause.

I started dieting at around 10 weeks , I don't count macros and carbs so just cut down on carbs and overall food intake.

Weight was dropping off steadily but in my haste to get ready sooner I dropped my cals to about 1400 (a rough guess), in hindsight it was way too low, I stopped losing and felt absolutely drained, I upped my food intake and carbs and felt much better until I got ill, likely food poisoning from eating bad eggs, ,I know it took me a good two weeks to feel normal again.

My training suffered a lot and I was just going through the motions at the gym.

My last month was basically just pump sessions with moderate to low poundage's.

I think as I have got older my ability to cope with the stress of hard dieting has declined, hence my new approach for the rest of this year and my prep for my cut next year.

I plan to just gain around another 8lbs in the next couple of weeks and then eat 3000-3500 cals for a couple of weeks and keep an eye on the mirror.

I am going to count cals accurately (first time in about 28 years) and macros (first time ever) this time and do it meticulously.

My cut will start first week in January and I will cut on the most amount of cals I can get away with to allow me to lose fat and train as hard as I can without feeling like death.

Here are a few pics from the show as a reminder for me and an easy look back for some motivation when I need it.


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

yay gl


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Good luck mate.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

You trying to add some mass then old chap?

Will you push food and doses for a bit?

Be good to see how you train etc? Hey ho maybe you can learn a thing or two


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

sell out


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Never again ha?

best


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

In. Good luck buddy.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

In fo' sho'.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

In for this!

So what are competition plans for next year?


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

In!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Sebbek said:


> Never again ha?
> 
> best


 Doing the NW again with the intention of qualifying for the British, hope I can get top six at the finals.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

A1243R said:


> You trying to add some mass then old chap?
> 
> Will you push food and doses for a bit?
> 
> Be good to see how you train etc? Hey ho maybe you can learn a thing or two


 all pop tarts and full sugar Monster until December, then cut out the gravy on the chips and pudding to cut until May.


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

In!


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

@banzi you gona be logging training and everything?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> @banzi you gona be logging training and everything?


 Not sure, seems a bit boring logging training TBH, i will start and see what the response is like.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

banzi said:


> Not sure, seems a bit boring logging training TBH, i will start and see what the response is like.


 Think most of us will follow with interest


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> Not sure, seems a bit boring logging training TBH, i will start and see what the response is like.


 Aye I've kinda sacked logging every session but no harm in doing what you do in each day and then only updating of you changing something. Would be interested in seeing how you train man.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

banzi said:


> all pop tarts and full sugar Monster until December, then cut out the gravy on the chips and pudding to cut until May.


 Stop being a t**t for once :lol:

I'll be following anyway


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

In


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

@banzi what did you weigh on stage?~


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

naturalguy said:


> @banzi what did you weigh on stage?~


 about 14st 5lb


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

What's you gear use like, what compounds/dosages did you run for prep and likewise now you're in of season mode?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

in


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Top pic is today weighing 15st 10lb,

Bottom pic is on the 15th June weighing 15st 3lb

Training going well, not looking for any further weight gain at the moment, just keep cals going in, fart powder making me smooth AGAIN!!

Will persevere with it as its allowing me to get additional protein as I cant eat enough, not a big eater at all.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

banzi said:


> Top pic is today weighing 15st 10lb,
> 
> Bottom pic is on the 15th June weighing 15st 3lb
> 
> ...


 Whats training looking like banzi?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

5 days a week

Not really set in stone, I just do what I feel like

I normally do back shoulders

Chest Arms

Legs

I do sometimes switch back arms or chest shoulders , training legs more often than I used to, want to get a bit more size on them for next year

I only do a couple of exercises per body part but do a lot of work between sets with tension bands

Chest will be a machine press and some crossovers or flys

Back a pulldown exercise and a machine pulldown and some straight arm pulldowns to the waist.

Legs, hacks, legpress, leg curls standing calves.

biceps, standing cables and preacher machine

triceps, rope press downs and occasionally dip machine press

shoulders machine press and a raise exercise

sets and reps vary every time


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

What are you running gear wise atm? And what about during prep? @banzi


----------

